# Race Valeting - DW's worst RR Sport.............



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I had booked in for a 2-3 day minor correction on a 2 yr old black Range Rover Sport, the car has covered 80k in the 2 yrs but bodywork and wheels were pretty mint with only 1 wheel suffering slight kurb damage and 1 small parking dent.

On inspection the car was rather dirty so hard to see the true extent of the work needed.

Before:







































































































































































































Firstly the wheels were cleaned using AS Smart wheels and a selection of brushes, the was some servere brake dust build up on the faces which had to be clayed off using AB purple clay, there was also lots of old wheel weights which were removed using tardis.



















http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j313/200bhprst/IMG_0397800x600
.jpg

The aches had a thorough scrub using g101 at 6:1 and a vikan brush, the engine was also sprayed with g101 and agitated using a selection of brushes before rinsing, all the shuts were then cleaned using the sam methods.

Then onto the citrus pre-wash to the lowers to help loosen some of the dirt followed by a good dose of snow foam which was left to dwell for 10 mins before rinsing.





































This was followed by a 2bm wash using a z sponge and dodo sour power, and then taken into the unit for clay.

before:










after the passenger side wing/drivers door










The car was then dried and inspected using the halogens.














































You get the picture the car has been washed weekly using the poles:wall:

I taped up the car ready for polishing and then took some paint readings all nice and heathly which was good as some needed a fair few hits to remove some of the deeper marks.

The paintwork was prooving a real challenge due to being really sticky and with so many deep defects, I stated with menz ip/ff mix on a megs polsihing no joy, then megs 83/80 drying out too quick even tried a blob of dodo lp to extend the work time but not cutting it.

Ended up using megs 85/80 on a megs polishing pad followed by 3m yellow top and then finally refined using ulrafina se on a elite car care red finishing pad.

Some 50/50 shots
































































Before:










After:










Before:










Afters:










Before:










afters:










before:










after:










before:










after:










before:










after:










before:










after:










before:










after:










sorry about the ugly mug but a super clear bonnet reflection shot:










Once all the correction work was done the car was refined using the g220 and a red elite car acre pad and 3m ultrafina, the car was then given a IPA wipedown to remove all the oils from the polish ready for the sealant.

This I applied 2 layers of jetseal 109 via the da left to bond for 20 mins before being buffed, then left for an hour before applying the 2nd layer mean while I polished the alloys using ag srp and then sealed using zaino cs.

All the shuts were then polishing using zaino AIO, then glass cleaned and sealed again using zaino cs, the engine was dressed using 303 aerospace protectant and the metal work with zaino AIO.

Now time for the 2nd layer of jetseal again applied via da and again left for 20 mins to bond while I raised the suspension and dressed the arches using 303 aerospace and the tyres with AS smart shine 2 coats.

The car was then given a coat of cg 50/50 and left to cure before buffing, the plastics were dressed using cg new look trim gel along with the window rubbers.

Next up was the interior, nice cream with walnut well grubby cream leather anyway.

Befores:










And this is how grubby they were










afters:










before:










after:










50/50's



















The interior was cleaned using g101 and then dressed using 303 aerospace, the leather cleaned using a Autoglym magic sponge and then conditioned using einzett leather care.

All the carpets hoovers and the matts cleaned and then the Lidl W5 fabric guard was applied (first matt has 3 coats applied and left to dry for 2 hrs, then 2'nd matt in the video has only 2 light coats, definate thumbs up from me:thumb: for £2.49 500ml can apposed to the £8-10 for scotchguard)



Now time for some after pics


























































































































































Before










after:










Total time was 31 hrs but well worth it I must admit, not my favourite paintwork to work on but now have my hands on another carbon black e39 M5 so sticky-hard paint

The owners face was a picture when they collected the car makes all the work well worth it.

Thanks for looking all C & C welcome​


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

The condition of that paint made me laugh! Great turnaround and some cracking 50/50's.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet baby jeebus! the 50/50 between the two doors and on the leather was outrageous :thumb:
Fantastic work, should be V proud.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

amazing job very very nice indeed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks chaps, must admit the 50/50's were pretty good.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

wowzor that was bad!
Loving the 50/50s.
Superb turn around mate, looks gorgeous in the sun.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

great job love the reflections you get on black looks so good


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great job, the 50/50's are amazing. What a shame that most people don't look after these, no wonder they start looking dull after a while.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Chalk and cheese there. Great turnaround and great reflection shots.


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*just amazing! as said, you must be proud of that, I certainly would be, top work.*


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work, that one was a state, got to love RR paint.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

james b said:


> Nice work, that one was a state, got to love RR paint.


Cheers James,:thumb:

I get fed up of scooby paint but this was just as bad, if not worse.

Paul


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Nar, RR paint is easy to work, soft, couple of hits and your good to go, its just about finding the right polish, G-Tec P1 may help you if you struggle with sticky paint, it dose for me 

On another note im not sure if yours or robbies one was worse, i think you two need to have a buffer battle, who ever can scortch through to flesh first is the winner


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

the one valet magic did was quite a bit worse than this i admit... why do they let get this bad.. is it a requirement they are cleaned with david bellamy's beard with added jif?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

peaulocke said:


> the one valet magic did was quite a bit worse than this i admit... why do they let get this bad.. is it a requirement they are cleaned with david bellamy's beard with added jif?


From the pics Robbie's was mainly swirls and lots and lots of light one's dulling the finish so bad, but this one was covered in RDS underneath the swirls as pictured in the photo's.

Every RR you see now is like this, people are so lazy and don't clean them and chuck them through the car wash or to the poles:wall:

Paul


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever there fella - looks much better :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work :thumb: I loved the 50/50 between corrected and non corrected doors :doublesho..... Crazy.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Top work, I am not surprised the owner face was a picture... Great 50/50 shots too.

I am sure I have seen the RR pounding the M27... 

Looks A1 now though


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a great turnaround - hoep the owner was happy.

How long did it take? These things are big!!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

738ALR said:


> This is a great turnaround - hoep the owner was happy.
> 
> How long did it take? These things are big!!
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy

The owner was deleighted and in total 31 hrs was spent on the car.

Paul


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work. You've got to love rangies. Well, someone has anyway...


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Top marks on the 50/50's mate.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cracking work as all ways 

tom


----------



## seventythree (Oct 20, 2008)

Christ on a bike. a huge car in a terrible state, i would have walked away!!

top job. i'm slowly convincing my father in law to stop washing his carbon black discovery with a yard brush. maybe i should show him this topic.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Cracking work there Paul, great results. 

Loved those 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

excellent job Paul, thats how all black RRs look, and in 2-3 months, it will look like that again  trust me, pants paint, pants cars! great job


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, awesome turnaround! :thumb: The paintwork was shocking.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuuck me that was bad, great job Paul:thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

very impressive turnaround indeed - bet you nearly fainted when you paint inspected it!

nice work


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Offyourmarks said:


> very impressive turnaround indeed - bet you nearly fainted when you paint inspected it!
> 
> nice work


Thanks Matt,

Yes considering the owner stated just some swirls :doublesho worth while results though looking at the end pictures.

Thanks for all the kind words folks.

Paul


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

what a state that was in. great work there.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

What a state that was in. Looked like 5 year olds with brillo pads had been at it!

Top job done there. I can't understand why people who buy expensive cars take them to the cheapest cleaners 

Anyway in the long run keeps the pro's in a job :buffer:


----------



## markvorny (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks absolutely fantastic Paul, 

I didn't realise it was such a mess when I recommended Andy to you. He has banned his wife from taking it to the Poles, and it has given me endless Birthday/Christmas present opportunities in getting him the proper stuff to clean it. (I won't buy him too much, don't worry:thumb. I can assure you it's not a family trait. :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

One word = Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent work, thats one hell of an improvement


----------

